
K8s YAML Alternative: Terraform - phillipsj
https://www.phillipsj.net/posts/k8s-yaml-alternative-terraform/
======
shred45
I have found Terraform to be a great way to manage Docker Swarm. I use one
Terraform project to provision VPC, EC2, security groups, and install Docker
with TLS authentication set up. I then use a second Terraform project to
manage Docker resources on these servers. The Docker provider is definitely
not perfect, but it allows me to easily manage hundreds of configs, secrets,
and services on several clusters. I think this is a great pseudo-Kubernetes
solution that is more tractable for smaller shops.

I think this solution is much more maintainable than things like Helm or
Docker Stacks, with easy inspection of desired resources, configurations, and
Terraform 12's nice new diffs when applying. I definitely think if my needs
graduate to Kubernetes, I would explore the Terraform route here as well. In
general I think Terraform is really poorly designed and incomplete, but that
it is also a rough first iteration on what is the future of DevOps and large-
scale resource management.

